# Price to install recessed lighting.



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

If ceiling is completely open and 8ft walls and all lights on 1 switch leg 8 hours of actual working time might be a little long.


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

mofos be cray said:


> If ceiling is completely open and 8ft walls and all lights on 1 switch leg 8 hours of actual working time might be a little long.


So how many hours do you think?


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

If you want to help them out charge time. Then if it takes 4 hours then bill 4. Also I wouldn't bother fishing, they're doing drywall anyway so a little bit more is nbd.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

God man said:


> Client is going to purchase material at big box store with me supervising purchase, to help them keep price down.


This I do not understand, neither on the internet nor in real life.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Driving time, loading, unloading, clean up, layout, design, supervising purchase, billing, time looking at the job, I would figure 8 hours.


----------



## Camproadninja (Oct 14, 2020)

I would say 8 hours total (not just rough in) and talk them out of the big box stores purchase. I've had to replace those lights with betters ones. Will save them money in the long run. Don't change markup if you want to save them some money. 

Also are installing cans or wafer lights? Wafers a quick and easy


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I think 8 hours is good for rough and trim. 6 hours rough at a comfortable pace and 2 hours for trim. Yes consider time selecting products, driving ect..
If the trim comes with torsion clips then it should go fast but if you use trim with friction clips it might take longer. 
If the sheet rock lid is installed correctly it should be a breeze but often times the installers get in a hurry and don't cut the holes correctly. They end up pushing your cans because they don't care about how precise they cut the holes. You end up having to make adjustments. If they are 6" cans you can loosen the screws and drop the can down without too much labor. Especially with the crappy friction clips on some of the trim.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I hate situations where someone wants to buy materials themselves to save money, and with few exceptions, we won't do it anymore, period. First, I don't mark mine up that much; then, when I do, it's to cover the time we spend shopping and planning and deciding which this or that to use, stocking things in the rolling hardware store we drive around in, going to the store, waiting at the distributor, risking getting COVID-19, etc. Finally, if they buy something and it's the wrong size, or the wrong whatever, then it's always a p***ing contest figuring out whose fault and whose responsibility it is. We have a policy, and it's a complete sentence. No. That said, I will usually let customers buy their own light fixtures, as the last thing I want to do is stand around in the aisle of a store trying to read someone's mind.

Having said that, I'm not totally insensitive to people's situations, and I acknowledge that I do have a kind of loose sliding scale for pricing, mainly based on wealth. I've had that kind of kindness extended to me over years, from time to time, when I need something serious and couldn't afford it, and I feel that for one thing it's a kind of karma, giving back. But the sliding scale is a separate issue from who buys the materials. If a customer wants to save money on wire, or wire nuts, they're one step up from a DIY, and that's probably what they should do. Or just go somewhere else. (Speaking of sliding scales, though, I also have a "pain-in-the-ass" multiplier.)

And speaking of math, as far as I'm concerned, a 5 or 6-hour day is the same as an 8-hour day. There's not much billable you can do with the other 2 hours, should it work out that way, and there goes a whole day.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Easy said:


> I think 8 hours is good for rough and trim. 6 hours rough at a comfortable pace and 2 hours for trim.


Except rough and trim happen on two different days, with drive time, screwing up a whole and then at least a half day.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

mikewillnot said:


> Except rough and trim happen on two different days, with drive time, screwing up a whole and then at least a half day.


I totally agree. Although your last statement was a bit harsh but it is the truth. Electricians are normally highly skilled and exposed to risk. If a roofing contractor can net $2,200 for 8 hrs labor then an electrician should make at least that much. That works out to about $275 per hour.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, this is an easy one.
How much $$ do you need for a day of your time?


----------



## Camproadninja (Oct 14, 2020)

Poopiehead123 said:


> What you just said is really, really stupid.
> 
> Why are you trying to give someone else your money? Why do you care if they just got married??
> 
> ...



No one is whoring themselves out when charging $65+ an hour. Don't make it sound like you're so hard done by that you can't do someone a favor occasionally. Being helpful and flexible will lead to more referrals, more business and therefore more money in the long run. You can run your business how you want but don't cry about ruining the business by doing someone a favor occasionally.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I generally only have customers purchase high priced specialty equipment or items I don't want them asking me to warranty(the item not the install). Other than that I don't like it. If I were to do it I would have some ground rules. If they want to price out all material I would give them a flat rate on labor for the job (not hourly) as they will bring that into questions as well. I would also note that if I have to adjust my time, wait, or come back due to not having the material it will be a change order/additional cost. This would all be with a signed contract with line items for the exact amount of lights, switches, and location of tie in points. Then maybe.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

God man said:


> Client is ripping down old ceiling, walls are staying. My scope of work is to install 10 recessed lights and two 3 ways, one of them to be a dimmer. Client is going to purchase material at big box store with me supervising purchase, to help them keep price down. How would you price this labor wise, I'm estimating 8 hours for rough in, including fishing 3 ways and reworking circuitry in both existing boxes s little bit. I want to help them out because they are a newly married couple first house. But I want it to be worth my time as well.


Are you using their trunk or yours for this job?


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok to all the smart comments. These clients are what I consider "high end" clients. They are connected to a lot of wealthy people. I know they would pay full price, but I made a business decision to do this for them as a favor and gift to them. I have done this before and it has worked very well for me. You all did not need to know all of this in my original post, you just really needed to answer the question and help someone out, to those of you who did want to help, thank you!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

God man said:


> Ok to all the smart comments. These clients are what I consider "high end" clients. They are connected to a lot of wealthy people. I know they would pay full price, but I made a business decision to do this for them as a favor and gift to them. I have done this before and it has worked very well for me. You all did not need to know all of this in my original post, you just really needed to answer the question and help someone out, to those of you who did want to help, thank you!


You will always be broke pandering to people due to their “wealth”


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

God man said:


> you just really needed to answer the question and help someone out,


And we did.  good luck looking for another job once you can't honour a warranty when you didn't charge accordingly.

BTW fill out your profile so we can at least take what some what you say seriously and not thing that you a homeowner trolling for help and being to cheap to pay for a real electrician.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mofos be cray said:


> If ceiling is completely open and 8ft walls and all lights on 1 switch leg 8 hours of actual working time might be a little long.


It’s 8 hours because it will use up a day. Even if it takes six hours it’s eight.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would put in a Caseta and a Pico instead of yanking 3 wire.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

> Ok to all the smart comments. These clients are what I consider "high end" clients. They are connected to a lot of wealthy people. I know they would pay full price, but I made a business decision to do this for them as a favor and gift to them. I have done this before and it has worked very well for me. You all did not need to know all of this in my original post, you just really needed to answer the question and help someone out, to those of you who did want to help, thank you!


So you come here to ask what we would charge so you save them money, but make it worth your while?
We don't know your costs....only you do. Is anything above your cost "worth your while"? Sounds to me like you want to break even so you can sleep at night.
You're already losing money by giving away the material markup.
Just do it for free, or have them take you to dinner, or a round of golf at the country club....that way you can meet more customers.....lol


----------



## Blockisle9 (Oct 31, 2020)

Is it someone you know? If it’s not taking away other work and you want to help him out. That’s your choice. $500 - $600.
Everyone wants to get rich quick! Doing things like this will get you more work and a good name.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Blockisle9 said:


> Is it someone you know? If it’s not taking away other work and you want to help him out. That’s your choice. $500 - $600.
> Everyone wants to get rich quick! Doing things like this will get you more work and a good name.


Yeah... “Oh, you need an electrician? I’ve got the just the guy for you. He’s dirt cheap, and even goes to the store with you so you can buy all the materials, which saves you even more money. Forget about those other guys and their “High Prices”, this guy is a quarter the cost!”

That is likely the way that conversation goes.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Blockisle9 said:


> Is it someone you know? If it’s not taking away other work and you want to help him out. That’s your choice. $500 - $600.
> Everyone wants to get rich quick! Doing things like this will get you more work and a good name.


Worst possible name to get, a rube that undercharges. People that understand business will know you don't and you'll probably be good bargain for a short while then disappear. People that fill flock to you will be bottomfeeding cheapskates that want to take advantage while the getting is good, before you wise up and raise prices to sustainable, or go out of business and go back to work for someone that understands business.


----------



## Camproadninja (Oct 14, 2020)

99cents said:


> I would put in a Caseta and a Pico instead of yanking 3 wire.


Even if the ceiling is open?

I love caseta and pico when pulling a 3 wire would be a pain but I trust hardwired devices in the long run more than something like pico. Guess it all depends on how hard that 3 wire is to get in


----------



## SkillyD (Nov 11, 2020)

God man said:


> Client is ripping down old ceiling, walls are staying. My scope of work is to install 10 recessed lights and two 3 ways, one of them to be a dimmer. Client is going to purchase material at big box store with me supervising purchase, to help them keep price down. How would you price this labor wise, I'm estimating 8 hours for rough in, including fishing 3 ways and reworking circuitry in both existing boxes s little bit. I want to help them out because they are a newly married couple first house. But I want it to be worth my time as well.


The way I do it is 125 per recess im furnishing them 100 for switches 125 for dimmer if owner is furnishing them 65 a light and 85 for switches


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

SkillyD said:


> The way I do it is 125 per recess im furnishing them 100 for switches 125 for dimmer if owner is furnishing them 65 a light and 85 for switches


Can you fill your profile?


----------



## Ancient One (Sep 2, 2017)

cdslotz said:


> So you come here to ask what we would charge so you save them money, but make it worth your while?
> We don't know your costs....only you do. Is anything above your cost "worth your while"? Sounds to me like you want to break even so you can sleep at night.
> You're already losing money by giving away the material markup.
> Just do it for free, or have them take you to dinner, or a round of golf at the country club....that way you can meet more customers.....lol


I totally agree with that. A very long time ago I asked a friend how much to put a hitch on my truck. He had a welding shop but specialized in trailer hitches. He said he would not charge me anything. I told him I did not want it free, I wanted to know how much for me. I will never forget his very wise reply....... "If you want to pay for it, I get the xxxxxxx dollars. If I am going to get paid I want all my money, I feel cheated if I take less. When I do it free gratis it is free gratis." I took the free gratis, but have also used those words of advice in my trade for over 50 years. I totally resent it if someone wants to underpay me, even though I would do it for some free gratis. 

The whole situation sucks to me, you going to the store to assist them in saving money for them, however, it is your time. Time is money. Like others said, I don't know what your costs are, and you have a very easy job, one which I would spend maybe three hours on, or less. But I would get a days labor from that regardless and some markup on my material.

As one suggested, to use wafer lights, which are led and super easy to install, whether in new work or old. I would run my three-way switch wiring, then run the wires from one light location to another, stapling the wire next to the closest joist leaving enough plus some extra for makeup, come back in after drywall has been finished and painted. holesaw the holes and add the led's, finish trimming out the three way's and collect my money.......... and perhaps a thanks.

And for the most important part, I learned long ago to never discount my present wages for what I might perhaps (and that is a huge perhaps) get in future work. I have found that the "future" work rarely comes, they are by then after the next person to rip off. Sound familiar to the rest of ya?

When I work I want my money, unless it is for a friend or someone who I am doing a free gratis work for.

Live and learn


----------



## MadSparky (Mar 2, 2018)

God man said:


> Client is ripping down old ceiling, walls are staying. My scope of work is to install 10 recessed lights and two 3 ways, one of them to be a dimmer. Client is going to purchase material at big box store with me supervising purchase, to help them keep price down. How would you price this labor wise, I'm estimating 8 hours for rough in, including fishing 3 ways and reworking circuitry in both existing boxes s little bit. I want to help them out because they are a newly married couple first house. But I want it to be worth my time as well.


Take what you want to make an hour, let's say $50/hr. That's your pay, minus all expenses for the company like insurance, administrative costs, banking, accounting, etc. Now add up all your operating expenses and add 20%. Divide this number by the number of hours in a month. That's your overhead. Now add a reasonable amount of profit for the company itself, let's say 25% and add this to the total bid. So for this example, let's say my monthly overhead is $475. I divide that by 160 working hours and add 20%, which gives me an hourly rate of $3.57. So 8 hours x $53.57 = 428.56. Now multiply that by your profit markup of 25% and you get $535.70. Or you if you give a straight hourly rate, just multiply the $53.57 by 25% and you get ~$67.

That's just an example. My company's hourly rate is $120/hr for residential.


----------



## Eastlake (Dec 19, 2020)

Camproadninja said:


> No one is whoring themselves out when charging $65+ an hour. Don't make it sound like you're so hard done by that you can't do someone a favor occasionally. Being helpful and flexible will lead to more referrals, more business and therefore more money in the long run. You can run your business how you want but don't cry about ruining the business by doing someone a favor occasionally.


At $65.00 per hour after travel time, insurance, vehicle depreciation, vehicle maintenance, tools, downtime & labor you might as well go work the electrical aisle at the big box store, you'll come out ahead. What you should be charging is an upfront service fee to cover overhead & travel time & then $100.00 per hour. the reason that this industry is so under paid is because there are too many electricians out there doing too many favors.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Eastlake said:


> At $65.00 per hour after travel time, insurance, vehicle depreciation, vehicle maintenance, tools, downtime & labor you might as well go work the electrical aisle at the big box store, you'll come out ahead. What you should be charging is an upfront service fee to cover overhead & travel time & then $100.00 per hour. the reason that this industry is so under paid is because there are too many electricians out there doing too many favors.


Not exactly. What he should do is figure out his break even, then what his profit should be, then charge that.

$100 per hour may work for one contractor but not another. I’d be out of business in a few months if not sooner charging $100 per hour.

Some guys have lower overhead because they have insurance from their spouse, don’t think about retirement, and provide minimal if any benefits for their employees.

Others provide most tools, training, and 100% health benefits for employees and families.

But whatever that is, the owner needs to figure it out. But your right, he’s cutting his own feet off from out underneath himself.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

electrokinetix said:


> That's just an example. My company's hourly rate is $120/hr for residential.


How many workers at that rate?


----------



## Eastlake (Dec 19, 2020)

Switched said:


> Not exactly. What he should do is figure out his break even, then what his profit should be, then charge that.
> 
> $100 per hour may work for one contractor but not another. I’d be out of business in a few months if not sooner charging $100 per hour.
> 
> ...


I meant to say at least $100.00 per hour, I also charge an upfront service fee of$95.00 so my minimum charge is $195.00 even if all I have to do is push the reset button on a gfi receptacle. I don't provide hand tools but I do provide all power tools, good ladders & specialty tools ( tuggers, hydraulic, knock outs, battery operated cable strippers, etc.)


----------

